# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  δεν μπορω να σταματησω την περιαγωγη

## yianni99

καλησπέρα
σήμερα εβαλα μια κανουργια sim στο κινητο μετα από φορητότητα που ζήτησα αλλά απο τηνώρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε μου βγάζει ενα R πάνω απο το σήμα της κεραίας.από ότι είδα στο manual της συσκευης (γιατί δεν ήξερα)μου λεει πως σημαίνει περιαγωγή και σε παρένθεση εκτός κανονικής παροχής εμβέλειας.(που είναι δύσκολο να συμβαίνει στο κέντρο της θεσσαλονικης). με την εταιρεια ( Q ) επικοινωνησα που μου είπανε πως φταίνε οι ρυθμισεις.διστυχως οτι και αν ρυθμισα δεν καταφερα να το διωξω.  η συσκευη ειναι μια σαμσουνγ αντροιντ s6102.

μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; 

ευχαριστώ

----------


## xampos

Μήπως δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη το νέο σου δίκτυο; Δοκίμασε επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων.

----------


## yianni99

> Μήπως δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη το νέο σου δίκτυο; Δοκίμασε επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων.



φοβαμαι πως η επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων θα κάνει hard reset και θα χάσω διαφορα δεδομενα

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν ειναι το ιδιο η επαναφορα ρυθμισεων με το format. Μονο ρυθμισεις θα χασεις.
Επισης υπαρχει σιγουρα ρυθμιση οπου επιλεγεις αποκλειστικα ενα δικτυο που θα χρησιμοποιει το κινητο σου, οταν ημουν στρατο το ειχα παντα μονο στην cosmote γιατι μου γυρναγε συνεχεια σε κατι τουρκικα δικτυα.

----------


## yianni99

> Δεν ειναι το ιδιο η επαναφορα ρυθμισεων με το format. Μονο ρυθμισεις θα χασεις.
> Επισης υπαρχει σιγουρα ρυθμιση οπου επιλεγεις αποκλειστικα ενα δικτυο που θα χρησιμοποιει το κινητο σου, οταν ημουν στρατο το ειχα παντα μονο στην cosmote γιατι μου γυρναγε συνεχεια σε κατι τουρκικα δικτυα.



διτυχως σ αυτην την συσκευη επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων ειναι το φορματ.απλα δεν διαγραφει τιποτα απο την καρτα μνημης.οτι ομως ειναι στην μνημη του κινητου εξαφανιζεται.και ειναι αρκετα αυτα που δεν μεταφερονται στην καρτα μνημης

----------


## vasilllis

εσυ τι θες τωρα?να σταματησεις την πριαγωγη η να βρει σωστο δικττυο?
τι ρυθμισεις εκανες?apn εχεις βαλει?
αυτοματα απο μυνημα της q?

----------


## vasilis1

Η Q φαίνεται ως εικονικος παροχος που χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο της wind για να παρέχει υπηρεσίες για αυτο βλέπεις και το R στο δίκτυο αφού αυτο συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα.Μην προσπαθείς άδικα δεν μπορείς να κανείς κάτι γι αυτο ούτε ειναι κάτι κακό.χρηστης q χρόνια τώρα 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## yianni99

[QUOTE=vasilis1;587121]Η Q φαίνεται ως εικονικος παροχος που χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο της wind για να παρέχει υπηρεσίες για αυτο βλέπεις και το R στο δίκτυο αφού αυτο συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα.Μην προσπαθείς άδικα δεν μπορείς να κανείς κάτι γι αυτο ούτε ειναι κάτι κακό.χρηστης q χρόνια τώρα 

vasili εχεις δικιο σ αυτο που λες.το απογευμα που περασα απο ενα καταστημα της wind ακριβως το ιδιο μου ειπε και αυτη.
αν και μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι ειχα και παλιοτερα την ιδια εταιρεια χωρις να φαινοταν πως εκανε περιαγωγη,!
παιδια σας ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας

----------


## Christoi

Από τότε που ξεκίνησε να χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο της wind, η Q βρίσκεται σε εσωτερική περιαγωγή.
Φρόντισε να βάλεις την αναζήτηση δικτύων στο χειροκίνητο, γιατί θα βρεθείς στα σύνορα ή στο εξωτερικό και το κινητό θα μπει σε ξένο δίκτυο και θα χρεωθεί τα μαλλιοκέφαλά σου! (αυτό στην περίπτωση που είναι smartphone και χρησιμοποιείς δεδομένα μέσω κινητής)

----------

